# I need help with fox



## mattadcock (Nov 5, 2007)

I have about 1000 acres of diffrent farm land im trapping. Almost all of it is open with maybe 30% wooded. I have only caught 3 fox off of all this land. I am seeing some sighn but im not conecting. Their are tons of coyotes on this place also. I have caught 8 coyotes 7 snared and 1 in a leg hold. I was wondering if everyone just sets the dges or do yall set the woods also. l am only setting the edges right now. I have also heard allot of talk about creek beds being good for fox. Im in GA by the way. I have been using Gusto, Finicky fox, and some home made bait and i have caught the ones i did catch off the finicky fox. I am using a mixture of dirt holes and flat sets along the edges. I would realy appreciate any help. Thanks in advance matt


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

If there is a lot of coyotes around like there is in AR there may not be many fox around.


----------



## PAtrapperman (Nov 16, 2008)

I trap the edges, and natural funnels like fence rows. If i set any traps in woods its on logging roads. Just take all the right precautions with your scent, and stick at it sometimes it can be a while before they come in to your sets. Try some different lures. I like to mix up my lures on each trap becuase it gives you advantages.


----------



## JChapman33 (Nov 16, 2008)

I had the same problem you do a few years ago and then I started using urine at everyone of my sets that helped.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Is it mostly grey fox down there? If so you may want to make some sets in the wooded areas. Seems like they like stick to the cover a little more.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

make sure you aren't over luring your sets.


----------



## 14austin14 (Dec 20, 2008)

try setting the edge of a plowed field


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If theres alot of coyotes, there most likely arent many fox.

Coyotes do a pretty good job of suppressing fox numbers.


----------

